# St Peters Mortuary - April 2013



## UEP-Wales (Apr 23, 2013)

*St Peters Mortuary
April 2013​
Built in the 1940’s to house victims of World War 2, St. Peters Mortuary is a small rectangular building located in a quiet corner of the main Hospital site. The mortuary closed during 2009 after it was decided that the building was too small to cope with the increase of cadavers.







Despite the front of the building looking like it’s in a good condition, the roof is collapsing in places, almost every room is suffering from water damage as a result to the fridges leaking and there is now a small amount of graffiti working it’s way inside.

I’ve known about St. Peters Mortuary for some time but put off a trip back in 2012 after it hit the UE forums and almost everybody and their dog went to visit it. I thought I had missed my chance after the building was sealed once again but thankfully I had been given another chance.






St. Peters Mortuary was a strange place to visit. After all, unless you work at one, you don’t normally get inside one unless your dead. I expected it to be silent inside but there was a constant sound of dripping water, vehicles and voices outside and every now and then, something would hit the security window shutters. The smell was unbelievable! Sure you would expect a mortuary to smell pretty bad anyway but this was the smell of damp and rot setting in fully now - a shame to see but then there’s not many other uses for this type of building.

Who knows how long this mortuary will be left standing…





























































Thanks for looking and as always, some more shots can be found on my website! (Click Here) ​*


----------



## Lucky Pants (Apr 23, 2013)

Great set of shots, creepy place


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Apr 23, 2013)

Cracking report,
I like to see this place, thanks for sharing!


----------



## UrbanX (Apr 23, 2013)

Excellent as always! Think you're the first to add history too!


----------



## peterc4 (Apr 23, 2013)

good stuff, got to see this place soon


----------



## UE-OMJ (Apr 23, 2013)

Defo looks a bit worse for wear. There's more water/puddles than I remember.

Great photos.


----------



## ZerO81 (Apr 23, 2013)

Worse for wear it may be looking, but I would still say very worthy of a visit (if it was not so damn far away!)

Really nicely put together report & pics mate


----------



## sonyes (Apr 23, 2013)

Stunning shots!! Love it!


----------



## aphonopelma1313 (Apr 23, 2013)

Awesome location...


----------



## shatners (Apr 23, 2013)

That's a belter mate... really well captured.


----------



## UEP-Wales (Apr 23, 2013)

Cheers for all of the comments! Really is appreciated!


----------



## Paulytwotanks (Apr 23, 2013)

Very good report. Nice also to see so much of the equipment still there!


----------



## perjury saint (Apr 24, 2013)

*Very nice! Bout time n all!! *


----------



## TeeJF (Apr 24, 2013)

Great pix there bud, well done.


----------



## UEP-Wales (Apr 24, 2013)

Cheers again all 

Just returned from the developers so here are a couple of film shots too


----------



## flyboys90 (Apr 24, 2013)

Pleased one can,t get locked in!!Superb photo from all thanks for sharing.


----------



## night crawler (Apr 24, 2013)

Brilliant report.


----------



## UEP-Wales (Apr 25, 2013)

flyboys90 said:


> Pleased one can,t get locked in!!Superb photo from all thanks for sharing.



I hope it was aimed at the staff rather than if somebody wasn't quite dead! That would be very scary!


----------



## Mars Lander (Apr 25, 2013)

good job lads!, well in!!, this was our first morgue and the feeling one gets in one of these places for the first time is quite intense, felt like we were holding our breath all the time we were in there.


----------



## Ace5150 (Apr 27, 2013)

two poignant pictures for me was the fridge designated for 'BABIES ONLY' and the chart detailing all a humans insides.....we're ALL going to have that happen to us when we pass on, having our insides dissected and weighed etc.


----------



## UEP-Wales (Apr 27, 2013)

AltDayOut said:


> *good job lads!*, well in!!, this was our first morgue and the feeling one gets in one of these places for the first time is quite intense, felt like we were holding our breath all the time we were in there.



Solo on this one mate, cheers though! 

My day job has brought me to morgues in the past so I knew what to expect, but all I've had to do is transport a patient (well body) to the hospital and straight down. Even with that, I was still on edge the whole time and found that I was walking very softly... could have fallen asleep on the slab though!

Even so, I'm still after another morgue so if anybody knows any...bloody addictive things they are!


----------



## Sshhhh... (Apr 27, 2013)

This was our first mortuary explore when we went here. Must admit it was eerie, especially with the constant dripping. Nice shots


----------



## UEP-Wales (Apr 27, 2013)

Sshhhh... said:


> This was our first mortuary explore when we went here. Must admit it was eerie, especially with the constant dripping. Nice shots



Cheers!!!  The dripping was very eerie wasn't it! I stopped a few times thinking it was somebodies footsteps!


----------



## Sshhhh... (Apr 27, 2013)

Urbex-SW said:


> Cheers!!!  The dripping was very eerie wasn't it! I stopped a few times thinking it was somebodies footsteps!



Gives me goosebumps just thinking about it! It made it the epitome of a spooky mortuary


----------

